

Sequence Thinking vs. Cluster Thinking - gwern
http://blog.givewell.org/2014/06/10/sequence-thinking-vs-cluster-thinking/

======
ScottBurson
Interesting distinction. I had a colleague once who struck me as very good at
following a chain of reasoning -- one of the best I've ever met at that -- but
not good at maintaining perspective. This made him an excellent implementor
but not so great a designer (in my opinion, anyway).

~~~
bane
If you think of reasoning like a linked list, you want to make sure you keep a
pointer pointed at the head of the list so you can quickly find your way back
out and into the right context.

------
lgmspb
Interesting, however I believe other formulation of the thinking theory might
be also used. If you think of all beliefs that a person has as pieces of the
puzzle. Those pieces have to be interconnected in order to create a perception
of the object/world. If new knowledge is introduced to the system, one piece
of the puzzle is taken away and new piece substitutes it. This kind of
thinking is stable and can react fast to changes.

------
crb002
The article made me think of the importance of function currying. When you
take one variable at a time you are forced to think about an ordering of the
variables and what you do at each step. See Pajer's talk at FlatMap,
[http://vimeo.com/96639840](http://vimeo.com/96639840)

------
takatin
If I were to try to understand this in terms of analogies, would [Sequence
_vs_ Cluster] be analogous to [DIY _vs_ Outsourced]?

